# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Dice pool attack action [5e]

## Yakk

When you take the attack action, you roll d20 for each attack you get.

You can then use these dice to attack foes during your turn, but at most 1 attack per target.  You can burn extra dice to boost the damage of an.attack by +2 set of weapon damage dice.

So a L11 greatsword fighter with 20 str and 3 attacks rolls a 17 14 and 3.  They burn all dice and deal 10d6+5 (40) at 17+5+4=26 to hit.

TWF adds to this die pool.  Its die uses that weapon's damage dice (if added to an attack).  If you use the TWF die to hit, use its static bonuses.

If the die used to hit crits, the entire attack crits.

This reduces tap tap tap spam a bit (fewer, bigger hits), makes TWF gain accuracy, makes weapon damage die matter a bit more and static damage less.

It both boosts and weakens -5/+10 feats.

----------


## JNAProductions

> When you take the attack action, you roll d20 for each attack you get.
> 
> You can then use these dice to attack foes during your turn, but at most 1 attack per target.  You can burn extra dice to boost the damage of an.attack by +2 set of weapon damage dice.
> 
> So a L11 greatsword fighter with 20 str and 3 attacks rolls a 17 14 and 3.  They burn all dice and deal 10d6+5 (40) at 17+5+4=26 to hit.
> 
> TWF adds to this die pool.  Its die uses that weapon's damage dice (if added to an attack).  If you use the TWF die to hit, use its static bonuses.
> 
> If the die used to hit crits, the entire attack crits.
> ...


So, just to be clear:

A Fighter with three attacks gets to roll 3d20 (assuming no (Dis)Advantage), take the highest result, and deal 5[Weapon]+4+Stat Mod damage? Upping to 7[Weapon]+Stat Mod if they TWF.

Worst case scenario for them is a d8 weapon. 5d8+4+5 (I'll assume Stat of 20 for all these calcs) is 31.5 damage, as compared to 28.5 from three attacks normally.
Best case scenario is a 2d6 weapon, for 10d6+4+5. That's 44 damage, as compared to 36 normally.
TWF, with d6s, is 7d6+6+5, for 34.5 damage. Compare to 34 with normal TWF. (This assumes you have the Style for it.)

So, that's anywhere from a paltry handful of percent boost to damage (TWF) to a more than 20% boost on raw damage (GWF), without even touching the increased accuracy.

I made a spreadsheet to calculate this.
This is a CRAZY massive buff, at least for a level 11 Fighter.

Sheet here.

----------


## Yakk

Yes, this does boost the offence of higher level martial types.

Also try it out with a +2 weapon; with that weapon, the static damage is applied once instead of 3 times.

Attribute bonuses matter less, making the assumption of +5 less useful.  For TWF, a +5 bonus was insanely important (+4 to +5 was 13% damage boost).  With this, 7d6+4 or +5 is 3% difference.

I'm not sure where the +4 comes from in your response.  You deal 5[Weapon]+Stat mod damage, not 5[W]+4+Stat.

+2 Greatsword before was 2d6+7 = 14 x3 = 42 damage.
+2 Greatsword after is 10d6+7 = 42 damage, but higher accuracy (3d20 take best).

GWF ups this to 72 damage at -5 to hit before, and 52 damage at -5 to hit after.

The higher accuracy makes the -5 less of a problem, but the fewer taps makes it less impact.

A +2 longsword duelist did 3d8+27 = 40 before, after does 5d8+9 = 31.5 less.

Pair of +2 short swords before was 4d6+28 = 42 damage
After is 7d6+7 = 31.5 damage.

With dual wielder feat is 7d8+7 = 38.5 damage, a 22% boost.

...

For advantage/disadvantage, as it is target specific, you roll the extra die after you commit.

Advantage: Roll extra die, replace *lowest* die that is *lower* than your roll.  (roll a 3, and it probably does nothing.  Roll a 20, and the lowest die become a 20).
Disadvantage: Roll extra die, replace *highest* die that is *higher* than your roll.  (so if you rolled a 17 12 3 and got a 7 disadvantage roll, it becomes 12 7 3).

...

If there are multiple foes, things get interesting.  You can make your good rolls and use them as hits, and the low rolls as boosts.

With a greatsword it is 14 damage per extra die, and 12+enhance per extra target.
With 1H weapons, it is 9 damage per extra die committed, and 9.5+enhance per extra target.

Duelist makes it 11.5+enhance per extra target.

----------

